# Good for helping you get back to your projects quicker



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own the WS 3000 and I am disappointed in it. It is convenient and it does sharpen but it does not make my chisels and irons as sharp as I would like. I usually follow-up my use of the WS 3000 with some time on a water stone.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I own the WS3000 and haven't had any problems with it…...seems like you're missing a few grits in between the sharpening stages. How bad was your chisel that you started with 80 grit ?


----------



## AKWoody (Sep 28, 2009)

I own the WS2000 and love it. No it does not get the blades as sharp as I can with stones, but it gets about 85% of the way, and it does it in less then a minute.


----------



## rob950 (Jan 25, 2010)

I own the WS3000… Had it about a year now with the wide planer blade attachment. No problems at all….. My stones haven't seen the light of day since I bought it. Very impressed. A very fine sharp edge in half the time.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Dusty - it was hand ground by the previous owner to the point where the corners were rounded off and the transition from the bevel to the flat on the front face was non-existant.

Rob - I agree that a fine edge is reached in short order. I just wish than a 320 grit and 400 grit slotted disc were available. The 400 disc does a great job at polishing to a mirror finish. You just can't see what you're doing if you have it mounted on the bottom and tackle the bevel from the undermount.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

It looks like a good tool, but I dont think it replace hand sharpening.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I still like my Grizzly wet grinder, though I know others have had issues with it. Just last weekend, I finally got around to sharpening the blades of some planes I bought (a #9 and a #4) that were in pretty bad shape. About 5 minutes tops with each on the wet wheel followed by about a minute on each side of a 1000/6000 water stone and I was shaving hair easily. I did finally try out the leather honing wheel, but I didn't like it at all - I'll stick with the water stones.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the 3000 and love it. I can sharpen by hand with stones but I can do it to razor sharp in 1/4 the time. I only do chisels on mine, not plane blades, lathe tools(yet), or jointer knives. What I like is its ease of use. The learning curve to getting sharp chisels & plane blades is about 10 minutes. I suggest buying the leather hone. Sometimes you can get the hone free as a promotional item.


----------



## surfmurf (May 19, 2010)

I can not determine the max widths for Lawn Mower Blades the WS-2000 and the WS-3000 can handle. I see 1.5" and 3.0" limitations, but is that for mower blades or chisels and plane blades only. My Mower blades are 3.0" wide. And my over 30 year old Craftsman floor model plane has 6" blades. I'm not up on the jargon enough to know FOR SURE what these WS tools can handle. Some of my hand plane and chisel blades are over 1.5". HELP!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I bought the ws3000 and charpened 6 chisels I bought at the same time. They came out really sharp.
It was my first attempt at sharpening.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I own a 3000 and it works great. You can't skip grits you have to go up in grit a little at a time.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

@surfmurf - you would not use the ports for sharpening lawn mower blades. Flip the disc over and you can use the top surface as you would be sweeping the blade across the spinning disc.

For your 6", I don't think you could use the WS to sharpen those as it would take a really steady hand. Or you could build a fixture to hold the blades square to the surface (again, sharpening like the lawnmower blades.
Here's a link on how to use the WS2000 with a variety of blades http://www.worksharptools.com/pilot.asp?pg=ws2000vid


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

